# Rocks for malawi cichilds set-up.



## Kgolden (Jan 22, 2010)

I am new to this and I wanted to know what is the best type of rocks to use for the caves and set-up for a Malawi cichlid tank.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

It definitely depends on what you like, but the most natural-looking tanks use rocks of all the same type/origin. I feel that rocks that are too smooth and round, although they look good, seem to settle into configurations that don't offer much interstitial space. Blocky limestone (especially against a black background) and dark blocky basalt look great, as do granite chunks. Some like the look of the "Texas Holey Rock," which is white, but remember that it won't stay light for long in a tank  Dark lava rock can look nice too.

You could look through the tanks in this thread for inspiration:
Rate the Tank Above You
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=177546

also, check out the "Your Tanks" section. The "Tank of the Month" looks great with rounded lava rock that is still blocky enough to provide caves and crevices. 
Here's one that I think great rock arrangement
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/inde ... er&u=22914

See how the blocky rocks form nice caves

















Here is a very nice color combination in my opinion. Tanks that are simply colored like this make the fish really pop out and catch your eye. If stacked, these rocks would have great caves.









Another good example of the fish taking center stage









But, you may like something completely different :lol: I can say that rocks of different types won't look very natural and can compete with the fish for your attention. Also, there seems to be a knack for making the rocks look natural rather than "arranged."


----------

